# I met a pigeon hater face to face



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I was talking to a guy yesterday while in the Waffle House from Topsail Island NC yesterday. When he found out that I had pigeons, he said, I kill as many as I can. Even had companies pay me to go kill them around their place. I told him about how you PT members and I feel about pigrons he got quite. Finally he ask to come see my birds ([robably to shut me up  ). When he got here I showed him all of my birds. Even flew a few rollers for him. About 20 minutes ago he called me. He is starting to have a change of heart. He said he visited this site. Didn't log in just did a lot of reading. He said I know now why you and PT members are so good to your birds (Jokingly). He said from what I can see there there is a lot of love for the pigeons and seems like (Terry) TWhatley keeps you people in line. I said she is a birds lover and she works VERY hard for our beloved birds. Now he is thinking about joining our hobby. I have to admit that his change of heart has made me feel real good, even though i hate what he has done in the past. Jim


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jim, that's great. Sounds like you did a real piece of pigeon advocacy there!

I know one guy who is absolutely fanatical about saving pigeons, and battling with 'authority', and that guy used to take pot shots at pigeons just for target shooting.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job, Jim! I'm real proud of you.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

John_D said:


> Jim, that's great. Sounds like you did a real piece of pigeon advocacy there!
> 
> I know one guy who is absolutely fanatical about saving pigeons, and battling with 'authority', and that guy used to take pot shots at pigeons just for target shooting.
> 
> John


John.....All I did was plant a seed here. All the post you people haved posted made that seed grow. I don't know how onyone with a heart could visit this site and not come away with a different feeling on pigeons. You long timers here are great and do lots of good for pigeons. Together I think we can all make a difference. Jim


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

j_birds said:


> Together I think we can all make a difference. Jim


YES we can!!!

Good presentation...You showed him that these are not just birds with feathers...For some who don't realize how are the pigeons react and how they perform not just on the race or to show but there's a lot of other things that they can do that we human never learn or know about...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good job! I just hope you didn't show him your "ugly" pigeons............LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is so wonderful.....showing him your pigeons was a great idea, some just don't understand the beauty of them till they really look and listen, Im sure being the nice guy that you are helped too.....and seeing your beautiful flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good job! 

Thank you


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I Know I haven't been coming here as long as most of you have, but with all, I have seen since I have been coming here. You people are like a big family to me. I just love you guys (and gals). I can't go through a day without coming here you see what is going on here. Hope our family here grows by leaps and bounds. Jim


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You did well, Jim! Please let us know how it goes with this former pigeon hater!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to agree with this approach as I know some people from ny that thought my birds looked so much better then the birds they have seen in NY on the streets, giving them new incite on pigeons in general  people are a strange breed indeed


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

*Update on the Pigeon hater*

I got a call early this morning (4 AM) from the former pigeon hater. He said he is now trying to atone for his past behavier. He said that yesterday he put up a post 16 feet in the air. with a feeding platform on top. Has to use a ladder to add feed. He is doing this to help out the wild ferals now. Hopes it will make up for his past. He said that only 6 or 7 came there to eat yesterday, but should be a lot more as they find it. So glad I took the time to help change this guys mind about pigeons.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

j_birds said:


> John.....
> * *All I did was plant a seed here*.
> 
> All the post you people haved posted made that seed grow. I don't know how onyone with a heart could visit this site and not come away with a different feeling on pigeons. You long timers here are great and do lots of good for pigeons.
> ...


* Planting that seed was the major role in this great story. Very well done, Jim.  

** Together we *CAN* make a difference. 

Many thanks for the update. It sounds like this fella is really taking a 'positive' turn towards pigeons. 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was afraid to read this when I saw it last night, I wasn't in the mood for more horror stories about pigeons. . .but I wish I had as it turned out so well. It's amazing how just a few facts and stories can change people's opinions completely, or at least start to. I wear my "I love pigeons" shirt a lot and get a lot of comments that start out negatively and end up with them surprised to hear good things about pigeons.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There have been some great people that have had pigeons, Michal Landon, Walt Disney, and you people rate up at the top
Thanks Dave


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That is a nice story Jim, you did a great job, I can't imagine how my life will be without my pigeon, they are just adorable.

Ivette


----------

